# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  افضل طريقه للتخلص مـن الدهون المتراكمه حول الارداف و البطن و الافـــخــاذ..

## sara.uae

رفع الصور


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .


[الشورت العجيب ..اثنين في واحد هزاز وحراري انحفي باسهل واسرع الطرق

هل تعانين من السمنه وتراكم الدهون والشحوم تحت الجلد الذي يصعب ازالتها ..[/COLOR]

رفع الصور

لديك ارداف مليئه بالدهون والسليوليت و منظرك لا يعجبك؟؟؟ .
جربت الرجيم والحميات الغذائيه القاسيه و بدون فائده 

مارست التمارين الرياضيه باسمرار و ما زلتي سمينه .
اشتريتي الاجهزة الرياضيه ولم تجد نفعا .

هل تخافين من العمليات الجراحيه ؟


رفع الصور



الحل موجود عندي ..

بس خلوني اخبركم عن بعض الحقائق مثل الدهون والسليوليت..

يتكون السليوليت نتيجة تخزين الدهون بطريقة غير صحيحة فوق الأنسجة الضامة تحت الجلد فيظهر الجلد بشكل قشرة البرتقال وهذه الظاهرة تنتشر أكثر عند النساء منها عند الرجال.السليوليت يتعلق بتخزين الدهون في الخلايا الدهنية تحت الجلد بالإضافة إلى تخزين الماء في طبقات الجلد المختلفة. ونتيجة لزيادة حجم الخلايا الدهنية يحدث تشوه في شكلها، مما يسبب الشكل المتعرج للجلد الخارجي ويتفاقم الوضع عندما يحدث تباطؤفي الدورة الدموية في هذه المنطقة، ركود السموم فيها، واستنفاذ الأغذية منها. يحدث كذلك احتقان في الأنسجة الضامة مما يسبب فقدها للمرونة، والتهاب الألياف فيظهر في الجلد مناطق قبيحة المظهر لا تتجاوب مع أي نوع من الرياضة مهما كانت قوية أو أي نوع من الريجيم مهما كان قاسٍ

مثل ما شفتو يا بنات السليو ليت و الدهون المتراكمه , خصوصا في بعض مناطق الجسم , مثل : البطن والارداف والافخاذ .


وهالمشكله اتمر فيه معظم نساء العالم تقريبا50 – 60 % من النساء .

اليكم الحل المتـــكامل ....

اولا :


شورت التنحيف ...

رفع الصور


مب اي شورت هو اثنين في واحد .
في شورتات تسخين فقط ... وفي شورتات هزاز فقط .
اما الي عندي تسخين و هزاز مع بعض .

كيف يعمل الشورت : 

الشورت يعمل على تكسير الدهون الصعب تخلص منها فهي كونها هزازه و حراريه تعمل على تحريك الدوره الدمويه في الجسم و ازالة الدهون المتراكمه .
وبتفقدين الوزن الزائد . 

مزايا الشورت:

1- يعالج المنطقه المصابه بالدهون المتراكمه فيعطي الجسم الشكل الانسيابي الائق والجميل 
2- كونه هزاز فهوه يعطي الشعور بالاسترخاء و يعمل على تنشيط الدوره الدمويه في الجسم.
3- يعمل على شد الترهلات الناتجه عن الولاده .
4 - شد الترهلات التي عادة ما تكون في البطن وداخل الفخذين ولارداف.
5 - والشورت يشتغل على الكهرباء .


طريقة الاستعمال :

مرة الى مرتين في اليوم (يستحسن قبل الاكل )
لمدة 20 دقيقه الى 30 دقيه .

الســعـــر : 160 درهــم .

االشورت عليه ضمان لمدة سنه ..



و هذه تجارب البنات ....


[QUOTE=moza1985]وايد فنان حسيت الكل يقولي جنج خفيتي بس ماكملت لانه كل مره امرض تميت فوق الاسبوعين الا زجام التهاب والحمدللله 
بس الكريم برد استخدمه بس المشكله فليل لازم اتسبح والضحى يوم انش لازم اتسبح فما اعرف متى استخدمه


[QUOTE=sara.uae]




> مرحباا ثانكس حبيبتي الشورت وصل 
> 
> بغيت واحد ثاني حق ربيعتي 
> 
> هذا عنوانهااا 
> 
> بوظبي السمحه منزل رقم 148
> 
> رقم التلفون 
> ...





> مرحبااااا الغاليه
> 
> اشحالج ربج بخير
> 
> بغيت اخبرج الغلا الطلبيه وصلت ^^
> ومشكووووووره ع سرعه التوصيل 
> وتعاااااااااااااملج الراقي 
> والشوووورت قياسته اوك والكريم البارد ريحته وووايد حلوه 
> اهم شي من هذا كله النتااايج الحلوووه وان شالله خيير...
> ...


[QUOTE=علاية الشارجه][QUOTE=sara.uae]


> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> اوك مشكووره
> 
> الصرآحه الشورت وايد اوكي واستخدمه كل يوم
> ونفعني واييد (; 
> تسلميين


[QUOTE=غرور الرميثي]


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غرور الرميثي
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> لو سمحتي اختي ابا الشورت والحزام مال السونا 
> 
> الاسم : 
> 
> العنوان : العين 0000 زاخر
> 
> ...



صوره من تصويري :

رفع الصور
______*_______________*________

الحل الثاني :

 كريم ازالة السليلويت وتنحيف الجسم




كريم التنحيف الحار بخلاصة الزجبيل و الفلفل الاحمر...

رفع الصور

العلاج الطبيعي للجمال.

مستخرج من خلاصة انواع من الطيين والزنجبيل و الفلفل الاحمر وخلاصة الشعير , كريم التنحيف تحتوي على خصائص تعمل على شد البشره بفعاليه كبيره في مناطق معينه من الجسم مثل :البطن و الفخذين والارداف والكريم يقلل تراكم الدهون تحت الجلد .


طريقة الاستعمال :


مرتين يدهن على المنطقه المراد تنحيفها ويدلك ل 5 دقائق .




السعر : 80 درهم .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


: حزام الهزاز والحراري , لتنحيف البطن , وينفع للذراع و الفخذ و المؤخره. 


رفع الصور

طبع الحزام ينفع لاكثر من استخدام . مثل البطن , الارداف و المؤخره , الظهر , الساقين والفخذين , والذراعين .

رفع الصور


كيفية عمل الحزام :

الحزام فيه تقنية الحراري والهزاز .. 

الاهتزازات فالحزام يعمل على تكسير الدهون المتراكمه والصعب ازالتها .

الحراره فالحزام تعمل على اذابة الدهون المتكسره من الاهتزازات فتخرج من الجسم مع التعرق .

الســـعـــر : 160 درهــم .



للطلب ارجو ارسال البيانات :

الاسم:

العنوان:

الموبايل:

.................................................. .......................

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## sara.uae

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## sara.uae

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## sara.uae

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد
وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## sara.uae

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد
وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## sara.uae

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد
وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووووفقج

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله..

للرفع ....

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً.

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

رضيت بالله ربـاً ، وبالإسلام ديـنـاً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نـبـيـاً

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...ل

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## sara.uae

... الـحـمـد لله رب الـعـالـمـيـن ...

----------


## ام عباااااادي

يلييييييز اللي مجربه الشورت ترد علي اني وااايد متعقده من اوراكي وفخوضي

----------


## ام عباااااادي

بلييييييز اللي مجربه الشووورت ترد علي ﻻني مرررررره متعقده من اوراكي وفخوضي ابي حل سررررريع

----------


## Miss.Burberry

هلا اختي 
صورة الحزام الحراري مب طالعه عندي بغيت أجوف شكله وإشلون اتواصل وياج لان يوم اطرش لج رساله يطلع ان عندج وايد رسايل وما يستوي اطرش.

----------


## ام عباااااادي

لو سمحتي الاخت ممكن نتواصل واتس

----------


## ام عباااااادي

اوك ممكن نتواصل واتس اب

----------


## ام عباااااادي

اذا ممكن ارسليلي رقمك واتس

----------

